# kubota 5740 Lemon??



## mrredbeard (May 27, 2013)

i have bought nothing but kubota for 7 years and loved them. my first 5740 i had for 5 years and it never gave me any trouble. i like the machine so good i just bought another brand new one. Same machine 5740. 25 hours on it and it has been back to the shop 4 times. first time was because the steering quit working. i would be going down the road and the tractor would start going off the road. they replaced some kind of pump and it fixed the problem. well fixed it for 2 hours then the same thing again. mesnics picked it up again and put another pump on it. so far so good. it would also smoke real bad when you start it up. when it got around 20 out side it didnt want to start so they picked it up and said the relay wasn't big enough to heat up the glow plugs. brought it back and now it starts in the cold but sounds like it is only running on half the cylinders and still smoking bad. they picked it up again and did something with the timing. i guess my question is should i keep leting them take my tractor or should i buy a different brand. i need it to be hydrostatic and kubota was the only one in the 60 horsepower range i found. i asked mesnics for a new tractor because that is the least i though kubota should do, but they said give it time that not enough has went bad yet.how much is enough. please some one tell me if i should give it time or just say the heck with mesnics and move to another dealer. i have bought from them a 3130, two 5740's. a zd28, a zd31, and a f3680 so i have quite a bit of history with them. i have always thought them to be more then fair until now.


----------



## piglett (Apr 20, 2014)

i would say it's up to Kubota not the dealer you purchased it from

but i can understand why you would at this point not be all that happy


----------



## mrredbeard (May 27, 2013)

Kubota is refunding 100 percent if my money. I am buying a new kubota tier 4 6060. I AM VERY HAPPY WITH HOW KUBOTA HANDLED THIS


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Glad to hear this!


----------



## piglett (Apr 20, 2014)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## mrredbeard (May 27, 2013)

I have put about 25 hours on the new tier 4 t6060 so far. I had the kubota backhoe put on this on. I like some of the upgrades but the engineering only goes to 2600 rpm. That's 16 MPH. My 5740 did 18 MPH and 2900 rpm. The new throttle Leaver is 1000% improvement. The engine is a lot smother and quieter. We will just have to put some hours on it now


----------



## mrredbeard (May 27, 2013)

*50 hours on machine and i still like it*

the new t6060 is working out great . there is still a steering problem but the other problems are gone . sales man says to wait as long as i can and then have it fixed under warrenty. seems fair to me after the way they handled the other problems. the backhoe is a great add on. neil at messicks has not steered me wrong yet. the new teir 4 seems to have a lot of improvements and only 2 drawbacks, first the loss of two mph, and second the cost of that filter went it gets cloged. the regeneration filter cost is around 2 grand. they say it lasts 2000 hours so im not worried because i will never put that many hours on this unit.


----------



## msheron (Nov 24, 2013)

Glad they handled it. I mean 4 times in a very short period means you cannot get work done and let's face it..............tractors are work machines and not to be stared at! 

I too have looked to Kubota and test drove a L3901 but think I will end up with a NH Workmaster in the end. Not all the bells and whistles but just a machine to work with.

Once again a kudos to Kubota! I had a GR200 lawn tractor that I recently did some horse trading on and it was almost flawless for the last 10 years! Great machines.


----------

